# Nitro Man



## DonQ (Nov 13, 2004)

I found this on an online newspaper.  They had it under the Humor section which was weird....

"We responded to a 45 Y/O male who called 911 because he felt weak and light headed. We arrived on scene to find a 200 pound male lying in bed. He states that the only medical problem he has is angina. He has also has started a stop smoking program. He felt a strong urge to smoke so he thought he'd put 2 nicoderm patches on and that would do it. What he did not realize is that instead of nicoderm he put on 2 nitro patches and it dropped him to the floor in about 5 minutes. He was quite humiliated and felt much better after the nitro wore off."

It ended with "Go Nitro Man!"

Harsh...


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2004)

Great story.  I missed a nitro patch once.  We got to the hospital, it was removed, and the patient's condition improved significantly.  I don't believe the nitro patch was the primary dx, but it definitely contributed to the problem.


----------



## Phridae (Dec 30, 2004)

I find them hard to see because they're clear. Around here we got a lot of elderly pts. and they dont always remember they have them on.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DonQ_@Nov 13 2004, 03:05 AM
> * I found this on an online newspaper.  They had it under the Humor section which was weird.... *


 That is weird, to be in the humor section.  Seems more like it should be in a health awareness column or something like that.


----------

